# Looking for an unusual boys name



## jellytot3

Hi :)

Me and my husband love the name Ozzy for our little boy but alot of people keep slating it :(
I know we shouldnt take any notice but I dont want people thinking he has a stupid name.

Firstly, what are your opinions on Ozzy? Honest opinions please! :flower:
Secondly, can any of you think of other unusual/less used boys names? I really dislike boring names or anything that sounds foreign (im not a fan of english kids with foreign names, it looks weird..just my personal opinion, sorry if i offend anyone!)

x


----------



## Mummy~L

I think Ozzy is a cool name :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I can't think of Ozzy without thinking Osbourne............ sorry hun. If you want to call your son Ozzy then go for it :thumbup: I suppose people will say the same about the name I've picked, Leah - Princess comes to mind but we're pronouncing it differently lol.

How about Beau? Kian? Coban? Zakoiya? xxx


----------



## MrsPOP

You could always give him a name that you can shorten to Ozzy as a nickname? Although the only one I can think of is Osborne or Oswald!!!!

I really like Beau Claire!


----------



## Mama869

Maybe Oscar with nickname ozzy ?
Austin azzy ? Said Ozzie
Oscan
Osric


----------



## letia659

I love the name ozzy a mom on here has a little boy named Ozzie!! :) my sons name is Zander and I got all kinds of opinions on it before he was born but now he is 16 months old its his name no one questions it he has made it his own and my family and friends couldn't imagine him being called anything but Zander :) if you love it go for it :)


----------



## Angel3000

I like the name Ozzy, if you wanna call your child that then i agree with Claire and Letia, go for it dont let anyone dictate what you call your son. But if you want suggestions here you go.

Titus
Ashton
Jayden
Kaleb
Holland
Addison
Brice
Leopold
Logan
Trent
Bailey
Leroy


----------



## Boothh

Ozzy is a lovely name really cute! :D

my LO is Jesse everyone hated it before he was born now i cant imagine any other name for him, its not popular in UK at all, never known anyone with it and when i looked there were only 248 babies registered Jesse in 2008! 

our mmc we called Hiro (bloody myleene klass has nicked it now) and we are planning to use this as a middle name for any future baby, 

i want Sirius for a boy this time like out of harry potter haha but OH doesnt want it haha

Sirius Hiro sounds good to me though!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

If you like it, go for it :thumbup:

Since you asked for honest opinions, though... mine is that i don't like Ozzy as a name... maybe ok for a nickname. Also, way too strongly associated with Ozzy Osbourne, which is a negative association...

Additional Suggestions:

Reggie
Lennon
Paxton
Greyson
Dalton
Malachi
Trevor
Liam
Arlo
Rocco
Oliver
Carson


----------



## mandarhino

I would use Ozzy as a nickname rather than a given name. 

What about 
Silas
Wilfred (Wilf is such a great nickname)
Rufus
Amos


----------



## ShireLass

Boothh said:


> i want Sirius for a boy this time like out of harry potter haha but OH doesnt want it haha
> 
> Sirius Hiro sounds good to me though!!


:thumbup: Same here, I love the name Sirius, but OH isn't keen. I love Hiro too.


----------



## jellytot3

Thanks for all the opinions and suggestions :)
Before we decided we liked Ozzy, we had the name Oscar. Could this be shortened to Ozzy?
x


----------



## Angel3000

i dont see why not. . . Oscar --> Ozzy . . . . yeah


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I'd say so! Youi may find after he's born you don't want to shorten it, that happened to me. People kept saying 'you'll call him J or jayjay, you'll never just call him Jayden' 3 years on I'm yet to call him Jay lol. But, if you love the name then go for it :thumbup: xxx


----------



## fulltimemum

my son is called dainton .i named him this becuase it was very diffrent and my midwife said in 23 years of being a midwife she had never heard the name before xxx


----------



## Angel3000

fulltimemum said:


> my son is called dainton .i named him this becuase it was very diffrent and my midwife said in 23 years of being a midwife she had never heard the name before xxx

Dainton??? how is it pronounced??


----------



## hopeandpray

There was an Ozzie in my year in school except I think his real name was James or something :dohh: I love Rufus and Liam :thumbup:


----------



## lucilou

I was going to suggest Rufus - I totally love it but it just doesn't go with our last name :cry:. 

I think Oscar on the birth certificate and Ozzy at home would be a great way to keep everyone happy, but then, it's only you that needs to be happy really, s0d everyone else!!!

Other unusual but not too wacky options could be:
Barnaby (Barney)
Bertie
Rowan
Logan
Caleb
Raffin
Dougal


----------



## RubyRainbows

jellytot3 said:


> Thanks for all the opinions and suggestions :)
> Before we decided we liked Ozzy, we had the name Oscar. Could this be shortened to Ozzy?
> x

I think Oscar, nn. Ozzy works perfectly! :thumbup:


----------



## jellytot3

Ok so i think we have decided on Oscar :) thanks for all your input.

I find myself shortening my kids names all the time, Lily is Lil, Willow is Will and when Im flustered/not with it one of them gets called Willy, haha. 
x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Haha! That's so funny! Jayden gets called Jaydey boy most of the time! Oscar is a gorgeous name xxx


----------



## Angel3000

I've never shortened my sons name, i named him Brandon thinking no-one will be able to shorten it or make a nickname and make sense of it. . . man was i wrong, someone always finds something.
His grandad started calling him Branflake and his uncle calls him Branston, and it's Branston on a good day, Branston Pickle if he's done something wrong . . . . .
And now with Harrison, i know people are going to call him Harry, hell i might even call him it lol


----------



## jellytot3

Angel3000 said:


> I've never shortened my sons name, i named him Brandon thinking no-one will be able to shorten it or make a nickname and make sense of it. . . man was i wrong, someone always finds something.
> His grandad started calling him Branflake and his uncle calls him Branston, and it's Branston on a good day, Branston Pickle if he's done something wrong . . . . .
> And now with Harrison, i know people are going to call him Harry, hell i might even call him it lol

My sisters little lad is Harrison and always gets called Harry or Haribo lol. Its dead cute x


----------



## RubyRainbows

ClaireMuir123 said:


> Haha! That's so funny! Jayden gets called Jaydey boy most of the time! Oscar is a gorgeous name xxx

My son is Jayden... i worried it would get shortened to "Jay" but i've never once called him that. On a few occassions i heard a teacher call him "Jay." My mom sometimes says "Jaide" & my Dad calls him "Jay-Bird" or "Jay-Birdie" -- nicknames i never imagined!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Angel3000

jellytot3 said:


> My sisters little lad is Harrison and always gets called Harry or Haribo lol. Its dead cute x

Oh God i hope no one calls him Harribo. . . .not a name i want for my son :haha:


----------



## LittlePeople

I'm personally not a fan of Ozzy as a first name...Maybe as a nickname for Oscar?! But I'm very fussy about using full names on birth certificates and then using nicknames (Charles for Charlie ; Harrison for Harry etc)!

But at the end of the day, its your LO so its totally your choice! It doesn't matter what other people think :flower:


----------



## louise1302

my son is called oscar but hes known as ozzie i think its lovely x


----------



## Hevalouaddict

my friend has just called her son kalel. I like it because iv never heard it before


----------



## Angel3000

Hevalouaddict said:


> my friend has just called her son kalel. I like it because iv never heard it before

:D Kalel is from superman, it's his kryptonian name. So your friend is either a superman/smallville fan, or she heard it on T.V and liked it from the start. . . have to admit i love that name, so unique. :thumbup:


----------



## Hevalouaddict

yes they are superman crazy! They have a little superman suit for him too


----------



## Angel3000

ok, well thats where they got it from. . . tho i hope they do realize their baby is not kryptonian :haha:

i'm really happy for them tho :D


----------



## Hevalouaddict

when he was born his hand was white and he was a beautiful baby colour (if thats normal) and all there superman enthused friends said he could have been kryptonian? Im sure we'll find out when hes older


----------



## sam#3

I really like Ozzy i think its cool


----------



## Lover

Ozzy is a great nickname for Oscar :D

My best friends son is called Brogan. I'd never heard of that name before but it really suits him, he's so cheeky and cute!


----------



## Angel3000

Brogan for a boy?? hmmm i don't think i would ever have pictured that to be a boys name, but i guess would work. :)


----------



## Mrs_T

Two people I know have the following, fairly unusual names:

Brenton (Brent for short)

Hadleigh


----------

